# Norfork Southern by Aristo



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm curious. Why do I not see any equipment produced by Aristo with the Norfolk Southern Roadname? I believe I have seen it in the past (may be wrong), but can't seem to locate a Dash 9 or E8 in that livery. Can anyone shed some light on this subject? Perhaps I'm blind?!


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm not sure why you would want an E8 in NS paint, if you're concerned with prototype accuracy. An F9, yes, but we don't own any E units. 

As for the Dash-9, I can't help. I would think they would offer it in NS pain, since GE junk is approaching 1/2 our entire locomotive fleet now.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By DKRickman on 14 Dec 2009 08:30 AM 
I'm not sure why you would want an E8 in NS paint, if you're concerned with prototype accuracy. An F9, yes, but we don't own any E units. 

As for the Dash-9, I can't help. I would think they would offer it in NS pain, since GE junk is approaching 1/2 our entire locomotive fleet now. 

Ooops...I may have hit a nerve! lol Not intended to upset anyone. Just like the color scheme of the NS. Impressive with the logo on front. Not so much interested in the E8, just had not seen anything
NS in it. Then haven't on the Dash 9 in quite some time...at least available.

Have a Great Christmas!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I suspect it has to do with paying for the rights to use the name and logo. 

We had a wonderful experience not long ago with a Norfolk southern local. My daughter)(age 4) and I were walking along some track near a stopped NS train. Then we made the "blow horn" signal and the engineer gave a blast. Then the cab door opened and the engineer climbed down, and it was a woman in her fifties. She walked up to my daughter and took of her gloves and they chatted and she said "You know, a woman today can do anything she wants--she can even drive the big trains." Then she climbed back in the cab and when the signal cleared, blew a blast and waved and started off. My daughter was stunned and thrilled.


i'd buy an NS Dash-8 or 9 just to remind my daughter of that experience. I've always wanted to write to NS and thank them but I'm afraid the engineer might get in trouble.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

USAT has three Norfolk Southern Diesels that I found on Ebay. 

SD70 MAC: http://cgi.ebay.com/USA-TRAINS-NORF...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item33571bcc4e 

SD40-2: http://cgi.ebay.com/USA-TRAINS-2231...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item35a560ee50 

U25-B: http://cgi.ebay.com/ARISTOCRAFT-G-S...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item4a96fd1426 

Randy


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Uhh... USAT has 2, and Aristo has one? 

Regards, Greg 

(just keeping you honest Randy, ha ha!)


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, you got me! 

Yes, the U25-B is Aristo Craft.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Actually Aristocraft HAD a Dash 9 in NS in an earlier run, i believe in two versions, also had High Nose SD45's in NS and NW. Now they have the U25b. USAT has an SD40-2, GP38 and SD70 in NS, and USAT stuff is almost ALWAYS in stock. Hmmm............

Nate


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well Trainman, looks like there is hope for you! Maybe the Aristo stock will be thin, but you would be surprised at what has been sitting at various dealers for a while. The high hoods are pretty rare though. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 14 Dec 2009 09:30 AM 
I've always wanted to write to NS and thank them but I'm afraid the engineer might get in trouble. 



I know this is off topic, but I'll comment briefly. I would not recommend writing to NS. While there is always a small chance (driven more by EEO posturing than anything else) that they would recognize this engineer, it is more likely that they would do nothing, and a small chance she could get into trouble. I can assure you, you need not thank NS for her wonderful behavior, as they do not encourage us to reach out to the general public in any way. If you really want to think her, find the BLET or UTU local for your area (contact me privately if you'd like help with that) and express your feelings there. They can probably put you in touch with her directly, and would be much more likely to recognize her in some appropriate way.

I am an engineer for NS as well, which I hope explains some of the bitterness and cynicism I've expressed. I've been down that road. It's nothing but a job for me now. I still love trains, and am still a model railroader, but corporate BS that has nothing to do with railroading has turned me off of anything that ran on rails in the last half century. I can't speak for the other companies, but NS is a corporation, not a railroad.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

More on topic, you might want to contact a shop in NS's home territory. I shop at the Little Choo Choo Shop in Spencer, NC quite a bit, and they usually have a fair selection of LS items. You might try contacting them to see what they have or can get. You might also try Dry Bridge Station in Mt. Airy, NC, as I hear he has a good selection of LS as well.


http://www.littlechoochooshop.com/ 
http://www.drybridgestation.com/


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their notes. I'm still 'up in the air' on what I'm really looking for. My eyes have been on an Aristo Dash 9 in either NS or BNSF Heritage livery for a while. No decision made yet, but just hadn't seen any NS stock available. I've decided not to purchase any more USA Trains equipment. I have several, however like that Aristo is battery ready even though I don't use that feature much (at present). Remember however, if you find a Dash 9 in NS, please let me know. Depending on pricing, it might make my decision! 

Monte


----------



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry to dig up an old thread but I noticed there has been no stock of dash 9's lately as-well have they really been out for a year? 

Not really in the market for one at the moment but would like one in the future, are these done for?


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Starting in and around 2004 Aristo-Craft made : NS White Face Dash-9 in four different numbers*
* NS all black Dash-9 in two different numbers*
* and 2 Different NS High Nose SD-45's*
They show up every once in awhile for sale, Good Luck[/b]
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

? Does that mean they still make them or its old stock that just shows up every now and then? I saw on there site they started them in 04 but there was nothing about current production, or not.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The 'stock' answer will be to try Ebay... but there are other options as well. Some stores sell used equipment. Trainz.com is one and I think Watts is another. Do a google search for your model(s). 
John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo did a run of -9s not long ago but not sure if any NS units where in that run. Check your various dealers as they are out there as I'veseen them recently at tain shows. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

It would be nice to see in a paper catalog...........

But no, the Dumb ass's dont make one anymore,

Let alone keep there online one up to date.........


Wonder why there cryin the blues.....

If you cant afford the show it, You shouldnt sell it.....

Dumb Ass's .............


----------



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

Seems like bad business to me, if you make it you should be able to get one somewhere in this country but online all I see is a few of each of the diesels. As where USA always seems to have diesels in stock. SO in that case when t comes time I want to buy I'll probably be getting an SD-70 on an SD-40.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Trainman wchaser on here has one with the white nose and the horse, its self contained with battery, and an OEM Airwire Receiver!!! He bought it from me and tells me he still hasn't figured out how to use it?????? Hah LOL You might email him through here!! I don't know if he will ever get it to run, I'm still waitin on him to give me a call and help him two switches one for lights one for battery flip em and run with yer t-9000 transmitter, and or the new NCE g-gardenwire one. Hah LOL maybe he is willing to part with it??????? It was my first engine into battery RC liked it but went B.N. and U.P. on meself!! 

P.S. trainman I'm the one who emails you and we both lost our beloved Dalmatian's remember!! Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ha ha, I read the post on the Aristo forum about the catalog, why not updated from 2009... that is really cheap! 

You have to go there to read it. 

Greg 

(sorry for the derail)


----------

